# chaos contemptor ?



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i have started the work on a contemptor Dreadnought i am converting to Chaos. Now what should i co it as Black Legion or Word Bearers? I have been leaning to Black Legion but thought i would ask you people for help deciding

this is some of the work i have done so far, but i am trying to decide on what legion i should do it

now I have a nurgle dread I have been working on (green stuff converting), and I have an iron warriors dread (forgeworld almost done painting)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well id say Word Bearers, more to work with, i was going to get a normal one from Warhammer World to convert to Word Bearers but they ran out, luckily enough i managed to buy the Relic Contemptor of someone at one of my local GW but its to nice to defile so its going to be for my Iron Hands instead.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

word bearers, black legion are the smurfs of the chaos world


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

trying to decide what kinda chaos green stuff to mold onto the contemptor


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

thinking this will be the positioning of the feet


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking good so far! If you want my opinion, I'd say go with the Word Bearers- a much more attractive color scheme, really.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

ok i an going with the word bearers i put Flames were the Eagle used to be


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

adding chaos flare to the body (WIP)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good altho what i would have done, is not done the green stuff so think on the side there and did some thin chaos stars coming from the sides, hard to explain without pics lol
Edit added a quick pic of what i mean, dont have time to do a better job unfortunately.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

well first arm magnetized, i'm not to sure i like it the arm moves to easily i might just glue it all into a stance


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work and a lovely model. I presume there will be a big GS book to go on there somewhere.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i will be doing something like that still but i think i might just glue the magneted area's and make it stand solid

does anyone know how to make the arms more solid/stiff at the magnetized joints?


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

the arm's are all Magnetized (WIP)


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

and interchangeable (WIP)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The GS work is looking good, but IMO the ball bearings make the arms look too far away from the body.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah i agree about the ball bearings magnets i might try smaller next time or not at all

here's some stuff i just finished, the book can be taken off when i am ready to prime and paint


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

very nice!

Nice work with the green stuff.


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing can't wait to see the finished product!:grin:


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I like where you are going with this, but the chaos trim you're adding looks too "soft". No good edge on it .. looks like it is growing it, instead of it being armor trim like I'm assuming you're trying to replicate.

Trying filing it, or even taking a blade to it to sharpen them up. In the future, you may want to consider using brownstuff for such conversion pieces as it doesn't go "soft" at edges like greenstuff tends to. It will definitely hold a fine edge better.


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

I like how the ball bearings beef up the look to the dreadnought, really reinforces the fact that this is a giant, earth shaking lumbering machine bearing down on squishy targets. But you could maybe make it look less spaced out by adding in GS plates to the shoulder sections and cover up some of the bearings. Something like this maybe?
















Just my 2 cents


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i like your idea just not sure how i can add it to my figure


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Forgive the terrible Paint drawing but its all Im capable of atm. I was thinking you could attach a plate armor piece(any design you want really) made from GS/plasitcard on the edge of the shoulder armor, so that it doesnt connect with the main body and just sort of covers up the ball joint a bit. You could then add on a design to the plate using GS or just try freehanding a design if you feel confident about it.


----------

